# In law question



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My ILs are great, my MIL is sweet. They can't sleep in the same room because she snores so loud. So when they stay with us my FIL sleeps on an air mattress in my stepson's room and she insists on sleeping on the couch. We have 5 bedrooms, and a living room downstairs she could sleep in. This drives me nuts because she will start getting ready for bed at 9:30. I just want to use the computer, talk to my husband in private and watch some TV before bed. Instead we have to go to our room like kids. 
I have told him to suggest to her that she sleep in the other boys room and he can sleep downstairs but he won't do it. The kid even offered tonight and she refused! 
I just don't understand why you spend the night st someone's house and just decide where you're sleeping without asking. 
It just irritates me. I'm trying to figure out an excuse as to why she can't sleep there. It's a sectional so spilling something on it wouldn't work, she'd just go to the other side of it. Anyone think of anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

just sit in there with the tv on, kinda loud.
if she makes any comments tell her there is another room she can go to.

why wont hubby tell her that you two would rather her sleep in a bedroom so you can have access to your front room?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Does she visit often? If it's not that often I think I'd just let it go.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried that one time and she just laid there and kept falling asleep. It's three or four times a year. I guess I just need to let it go. 
We're moving to a smaller house where the boys have to share a bedroom
so they might have to stay at a hotel. Which means they're in the same room anyway. They used to stay at hotels until we started renting this bigger house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

